# yellow leaves



## Unregistered (Feb 14, 2005)

I vegged 8 plants for about a month,put them in bigger pots and started the 12/12 cycle. About a week went by and 3 of them didnt grow as fast as the other 5. A few days later the leaves started to turn yellow, one even had some black spots on them almost fuzzy like mold, but im pretty sure its not mold my humidity is at 50%. Anyway, budz started to set in, the budz are fine, green and healthy lookin. The leaves that stick out of the budz are yellow. Also the yellow plants are much smaller than the green ones

    can anyone tell me whats up. the soil is Maricle grow potting soil.


                              thanksBudz!


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 15, 2005)

You might be watering them too much


----------



## shakeymacd (Aug 23, 2008)

fuzzy black dots BUGS can you rub them off = webs. yellow leaf, light to low, potting soil miricale grow has fert. in it already so if your adding nutrients its prob burning them. are they dry or still moist leaf. use a dry soil peat and pureilite i use sunshine mix #4. any dry soil mix with no fert or nutients. hope this might help


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

Shakey

This is 3 and a half years old :rofl:

Look at the dates (top left) to see when the threads are started 
*
02-15-2005, 03:44 AM *


----------

